# Link aus div container in einem anderen div container anzeigenlassen



## Feldweibel (11. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Seit nun knapp 2 Tagen befinde ich mich vor der selben (meiner persönlichen) grossen Mauer. Ich habe mittels div containern mal das Layout der neuen Homepage erstellt (anscheinend arbeitet man nicht mehr mit Frames habe ich gehört). Nun habe mittels css Datei die Formatierung alle vorgenommen und diese funktionieren auch. Mein Problem nun. Ich habe im linken div container die Navigation eingerichtet und wollte nun dies so verlinken wenn der Link angeklickt wird diese aufgerufende html Datei im div container inhalt angezeigt wird. Nun wird jedoch die Siete neu geladen und nur noch die reine html Datei angezeigt ohne die Struktur der Homepage. Wie kann ich nun das Target so bestimmen dass lediglich der Inhalt des div container "inhalt" geändert wird? habe es schon mit target="inhalt" ausprobiert unktionierte jedoch nicht. Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe da ich die Lösung bislang im inet nicht gefunden habe (sorry bin gelernter Bäcker Konditor)

Hier der css Code

```
body{
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	text-align: center;
	margin: center;
	background-image: url('images/hintergrund.jpg'); 
 	opacity: 0.4;
 	-moz-opacity:0.4;
	-webkit-border-radius: 5px; 
	-o-border-radius: 5px; 
 	background-repeat:no-repeat;
 	background-position:center;
}
#webseite {
	width: 980px;
	margin: auto;
	margin-top: auto;
	margin-bottom: 40px;
	}
#header {
	width: 980px;
	height: 150px;
	background: #2c9220;
	background-image: url('images/top1.png');
	background-repeat:no-repeat;
	border-radius: 5px;
	-moz-border-radius: 5px; 
	-webkit-border-radius: 5px; 
	-o-border-radius: 5px; 
}
#header h1 {
	padding-top: 50px;
	font-size: 60px;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: white;
	font-family: courier;
}
#main {
	with: 980px;
}
#menue {
	float: left;
	width: 190px;
	height: 580px;
	text-align: left;
	padding-left: 10px;
	background: #2c9220;
	margin-top: 10px;
	margin-bottom: 10px;
	border-radius: 2px;
	-moz-border-radius: 2px; 
	-webkit-border-radius: 2px; 
	-o-border-radius: 2px; 
}
#ddmenue1 {
	position: absolute;
	top: 100px;
	left: 100px:
	display: none;
}	

#inhalt {
	float: right;
	width: 770px;
	height: 580px;
	background: #2c9220;
	margin-top: 10px;
	margin-bottom: 10px;
	border-radius: 2px;
	-moz-border-radius: 2px; 
	-webkit-border-radius: 2px; 
	-o-border-radius: 2px; 
}
#footer {
	width: 980px;
	height: 20px;
```


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head>
	<title>Michèle's Bluemechistli</title>
	<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="design.css">
	<script type="text/javascript" src="menue.js"></script>
</head>
<body>
	<div id="webseite">
		<div id="header">
			<h1>Michèle's Bluemechistli</h1>
		</div>
		<div id="main">
			</div>
			<div id="menue">
				<a onklick="anzeigen ()"onmouseover="aufklappen()" onmouseout="zuklappen()" href="home.html">Startseite</a><br/>
				<a onmouseover="aufklappen()" onmouseout="zuklappen()" href="#">Link2</a><br/>
				<a onmouseover="aufklappen()" onmouseout="zuklappen()" href="#">Link3</a><br/>
				<a onmouseover="aufklappen()" onmouseout="zuklappen()" href="#">Link4</a><br/>
			</div>	
			<div id="inhalt">
			
			</div>
		<div id="footer">
			
		</div>
	</div>

</body>

</html>
```


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. November 2013)

Hi,
nimm für Menüs bitte UL ist semantischer und wenn du einen HTML5 Doctype nimmst dann verwende doch auch HTML5 Elemente wie Article, Section, Header, Footer etc.

Ja Framesets verwendet man schon lange nicht mehr . Aber Divs ersetzen nicht die Funktionalität von Frames. Entweder verwendest du iFrames oder du musst dich mit AJAX auseinandersetzen.

Viele Grüße


----------

